# The Cadians are here, sir!



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Hey guys. ive practically finished my chaos army in record time, so now im moving to the Cadians. Here ill post my progress as I paint my way through the cadians. these guys will be the same colour scheme as on the box, so you can know what to expect. any critism is welcome. also any advice on an army list will be great. i love the kasrkin model, so as many of those as possible please :wink:

i was totally bewildered at the amount of guys the IG can take! 600 and thats just troops without junior officers! :shok:

allright, heres my first Kasrkin ever! :biggrin:

and if any of you guys want me to do a tut on the way i do these guys, ill do it happily


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Woah. I love them. The freehand is great. The bone is awesome. The green is very sickening (a good thing). Really great. Love it.


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

Looking great!

Love the freehand work.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

cheers guys, hopefully the entire army is going to be that good. and ive changed the squad number to 001 as the 00 is reserved for Kasrkin Squads, and the 1 refers to them being the first squad

my entire list is going to be organised with numbers as you will see when i post it up. the squad numbers are in brackets :wink:

HQ
Command Platoon 1 265
Heroic Officer 70
Refractor Field 15
Heavy Weapons Crew (100)
Autocannon 15
Fire Support 1
Team 1 35 (111)
Auto Cannon 20
Fire Support 2
Team 1 35 (121)
Heavy Bolter 15
Anti-tank Support 1
Team 1 35 (131)
Lascannon 25

Troops
Infantry Platoon 1 146
Squad 1 60 (301)
Vox Caster 5
Grenade Launcher 8
Squad 2 60 (302)
Vox Caster 5
Grenade Launcher 8


Elites
Storm Troopers 170 (001)
Sergeant
Melta 10
Plasma 10
Melta Bombs x10 40
Infiltrate 10

Heavy Support
Leman Russ Battle Tank 190 (511)
Sponson Heavy Bolters 10
Hull Mounted Lascannon 15
Smoke Launchers 3
Heavy Stubber 12
Dozer Blade 5
Extra Armour 5

TOTAL : 771

Take for Example the First Fire Support.
1 - means its part of the 1st HQ Platoon
1 - 1st Squad (Fire Support)
1 - 1st Team

or 

1 - 1st HQ Platoon
3 - 3rd Squad (Anti-tank)
1 - 1st Team


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

I really love the kasrkin models they are great


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Very impressive mate - I would have sworn that was part of the offical Cadian 8th.

Looking forward to seeing this pan out.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Looking good. How are you planning to base them?


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

thanks Jaco, that was the standard im aiming for.

basing wise, ill probably go urban, as i play apocalypse games relatively often and the map we use has a lot of city in it


----------



## wolf. (Nov 10, 2007)

ah, sweet stuff you got there. keep it up!


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

*More pics*

Here is my next kasrkin. tell me what you think of the cloth, i did it differently. it appears more shadowed.


----------



## Hivemind Demeter (Nov 6, 2007)

They are looking great!
Nice paint job.
Good luck making it through all of them. ;D


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Really nice painting job man, looking great :victory:


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

alrite guys, time for a small update. unfortunatly my dad stole the camera for a few days:angry: but ill have finished my hardened vets by tonight (i hope) as im getting the final piece for them, a heavy weapons platform. bring on the guns!!!

as soon as my dad gets back, ill get the cam back and you guys will have visuals

Cheers


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

sorry about the double post, but my hardened vets are finished and another kasrkin joins the ranks. still no cam tho :angry:


----------



## wolf. (Nov 10, 2007)

great, cant wait to see them OXC


----------



## darklightknight448 (Nov 9, 2007)

Nice Kasrkins. I collect and play Tau, and if you think about it they both look slightly simular. Anyway, 8.6/10:biggrin::grin:

P.S. Amazing painting, I might have to get you to paint my Tau... :shok:


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

well that depends on where you live :wink:


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Lookin' Good! I like the flamer guy best I thinks. Do you have any way to seal minis without giving them that weird gloss finish? I tried it on a Kasrkin earlier and hated it.

-Dirge


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow! That is some excellent painting! Must have taken you weeks to get it done! 9.9/10


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

hmm each cadian took about 2-3 hours

i should probably close this thread because its an idle project, im moving onto Black Templars


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

Ordo Xeno Commander said:


> im moving onto Black Templars


i'm moving on to Black Templars, too!


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

ill post up some of my pics when i get them, ill start a new project thread., maybe you could do the same?


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

Ordo Xeno Commander said:


> ill post up some of my pics when i get them, ill start a new project thread., maybe you could do the same?


Absolutely!

Sounds like fun!


----------

